# Fascinate Pool Failure



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Probably about 6 months ago I swam in the pool with my Fascinate for about 15 minutes without even realizing it. I was out of insurance claims so I ended up buying an HTC Thunderbolt. However, the phone just sits around my house (in perfect shape) and I am wondering if there is any way to fix it? Might sound like a dumb question but I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Probably about 6 months ago I swam in the pool with my Fascinate for about 15 minutes without even realizing it. I was out of insurance claims so I ended up buying an HTC Thunderbolt. However, the phone just sits around my house (in perfect shape) and I am wondering if there is any way to fix it? Might sound like a dumb question but I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask


Really depends on what's wrong with it.

Sent from my CyanogenModded Fascinate using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

By now, it's probably fried. If you had done somethin right away you may have been able to avoid some water damage, but if it sat there wet it's likely beyond saving.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Brosophocles said:


> By now, it's probably fried. If you had done somethin right away you may have been able to avoid some water damage, but if it sat there wet it's likely beyond saving.


I tried everything I could right away, I mean it was under water for 15-20 minutes haha. Well it was a good phone still in absolute perfect shape, shame it has to go to waste but oh well


----------



## trevorus (Oct 28, 2011)

You could pop it apart and see if there is any way of saving it. Likely it's toast. The chlorine and other minerals in the water probably shorted something. It doesn't take much to fry those electronics. A volt or so in the wrong place can burn stuff out very quickly.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

If it will just get trashed anyway, I'm always looking for something to tinker with lol. Would depend what you want to do with it or what you would want for it. PM me about it if you want


----------

